# Verkaufe NICOLAI UFO ST



## einszwo (7. März 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hier der link 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120694726976
mfg


----------



## einszwo (10. März 2011)

Wer an einem Kauf Interesse hat, kann sich auch gerne via [email protected] in VErbindung setzen.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einszwo (17. März 2011)

in 12 Stunden ist Ende


----------

